# The Red Lodge, January 2016



## ocelot397 (Jan 1, 2016)

Hi All,

This an old building near me, very remote; at least a 3 mile walk to it!

I don't know much history about it other than that it's an old shooting/hunting lodge from a nearby estate built on top of an old Iron Age hillfort,


20160101_094454


20160101_094510


20160101_095152


20160101_095204


20160101_094914


20160101_094711


20160101_094755


20160101_094647


20160101_094921


20160101_094817


20160101_094534


----------



## BikinGlynn (Jan 1, 2016)

Looks like that would of been lovely in its day! congrats for the first 16 explore ;-)


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jan 1, 2016)

Going by the style of windows I'm thinking maybe a small private chapel at one time.


----------



## HughieD (Jan 1, 2016)

What a superb find. Gem of a building...


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jan 2, 2016)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> Going by the style of windows I'm thinking maybe a small private chapel at one time.



Built in a style that matched all the other Estate buildings, this was specifically for use as a hunting lodge on what was originally a very large expanse of land. Referred to, or rather the hill fort is, in a couple of weirdo books on ley lines and Witch Craft published in the late 20's. Whatever went on in there, if anything, it certainly wasn't religious in the accepted understanding.


----------



## krela (Jan 2, 2016)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> Built in a style that matched all the other Estate buildings, this was specifically for use as a hunting lodge on what was originally a very large expanse of land. Referred to, or rather the hill fort is, in a couple of weirdo books on ley lines and Witch Craft published in the late 20's. Whatever went on in there, if anything, it certainly wasn't religious in the accepted understanding.



Could have been something to do with Freemasonry then.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 2, 2016)

Cracking find,Thanks for sharing


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 2, 2016)

They don't make them like that anymore! 
Would love to se if it was on a Ley! 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## URBANMYTH (Jan 2, 2016)

Wow very nice great find love the stone work


----------



## ocelot397 (Jan 2, 2016)

Some slight additions to the history for you all after discussions with relatives (we've lived in this area for a very long time!), this general consensus is thus:

As already mentioned, it was originally built as a hunting lodge for one of the two local estates (no one is quite sure which one) and was quite heavily used in its' heyday (whether anything occult happened in addition, I don't know!).

Upon the decline of the two halls it was used as a gamer-keeper's lodge, with seed etc. being stored in the back-room. It was abandoned well before the 1960's with it being swallowed up by the plantation sometime in the 1970's.

Dirus, could you possibly PM me your sources of information? It's rather scant on the internet and I'd like to learn more about it/the hill fort.


----------

